# Milan: via Dalot, dentro Firpo o Emerson



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2021)

Secondo CM.com, Dalot sta convincendo sempre di meno e molto probabilmente il Milan non avvierà trattative con lo United per il riscatto del portoghese. Per l'esterno destro ci sono due obiettivi del Barcellona, uno è il solito Emerson. L'altro nome invece è stato un obiettivo concreto un mese fa - Junior Firpo.


----------



## sampapot (15 Febbraio 2021)

se è quello visto ultimamente, meglio che se ne torni da dove è venuto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo CM.com, Dalot sta convincendo sempre di meno e molto probabilmente il Milan non avvierà trattative con lo United per il riscatto del portoghese. Per l'esterno destro ci sono due obiettivi del Barcellona, uno è il solito Emerson. L'altro nome invece è stato un obiettivo concreto un mese fa - Junior Firpo.



Lo ripeto ancora un ennesima volta e insisterò fino alla noia! La missione è semplice: andare dalla Samp e prendere Augello che vale qualcosa come 10 Dalot.

Tommasso Augello è un ottimo terzino con tecnica ( i suoi cross tesi sono bellissimi) gamba e duttilità tattica. Un ragazzo che ha fatto gavetta in tutte le categorie italiane serie D serie C e serie B.
Il ragazzo è tifosissimo del Milan e cresciuto col mito di Paolo Maldini. Per lui sarebbe il sogno di una vità, verrebbe di corsa a Milanello. Dai su!! 8-9 millioni e portiamolo a Milano


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> se è quello visto ultimamente, meglio che se ne torni da dove è venuto



Ah perchè all'inizio era meglio?! A me è sempre sembrato questo, timido, troppo troppo timido.


----------



## sampapot (16 Febbraio 2021)

in una partita ha giocato discretamente..ha anche calciato in porta!!!!


----------



## Marcex7 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Dalot non è cresciuto di un millimetro da quando è arrivato.Credo che di tutti i nuovi arrivi,sia quello che ha avuto il rendimento peggiore.Se i Red's ce lo regalano o quasi ok,altrimenti può rientrare alla base


----------



## Igniorante (17 Febbraio 2021)

Scarso scarso.
Di solito i giocatori che non fanno bene vengono ricordati quantomeno per gli errori, che comunque in un modo o nell'altro li fanno crescere in campo e fuori.
Questo invece è proprio anonimo, non ricordo una sua mezza azione degna di nota.


----------

